# Benign Prostatic Hypertrophy BPH



## EnlightenedOne (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello! About 2 months ago I acquired a 3 YO male dog. He has the correct temperament and A stamp hips. Basically, all I want in a dog. However, he has BPH. I took him to the vet who automatically wanted to castrate him to alleviate the BPH,albeit, he said it is not painful for the male and other than the unsightly blood in the urine would not affect him.

If anyone, has ever had a dog with this condition. I would greatly appreciate any input as to what treatments worked or for that matter did not work. Also, is a male with this condition able to sire pups? Yes! I want one litter off this male. Than I’ll castrate and let him run and be free as he wills on my farm. 

Thank you in advance,
Alex A


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I adopted a 3 year old male dog. Since he was a rescue, he had no papers. I would have left him intact, though, if he hadn't developed a really bad case of prostatitis. He was very miserable, having trouble emptying his bladder, and dripping bloody urine on the floor. The vet said his prostate was the size of an orange!

Given I had no intention of breeding him, having him neutered once the infection was under control was a no-brainer. However, his scrotum swelled up dramatically following the surgery, and he was in a lot of pain. Neutering is no walk in the park for a mature dog, despite what the spay/neuter crowd wants you to think!


----------



## EnlightenedOne (Feb 7, 2011)

I totally agree with you. I castrated my chihuahua at the age if 4. Not much has changed except he has put on a lot of weight. He does not seem to be affected by his condition. He is veery strong though.

I just want to know does this BPH make the male sterile?

Alex


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I suppose if the prostate was really large, the dog would have trouble passing both urine AND semen. It doesn't affect fertility though. It just blocks the urethra and causes frequent urinary tract infections. If the dog is a valuable breeding animal, the vet can do a prostatectomy and remove some or all of the prostate, just like they do with human males!

The prostate just adds fluid to the semen. The dog will still be fertile without the prostatic fluid.


----------



## RoseW (Feb 18, 2016)

While BPH by itself is not known for causing cause sterility, not so sure propagating the genetics of a dog that already has other symptoms in addition to hyperplasia by age 3 is the best idea. Generally as the vet suggested castration is the most common and longterm fix, if castration isn't an option then medical therapy with finasteride can be effective however symptoms usually return if the medications are ever discontinued.


----------



## EnlightenedOne (Feb 7, 2011)

The vet currently has him on Finasteride. Thank you for the input


----------

